# [SOLVED] uh oh new computer: over temperature error press f1 to continue



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

so i built a new comptuer and i installed linux through a usb stick and now when i boot from hard drive, i get this error
"over temperature error press f1 to continue"
all the searches i have done show me only what to do with older comptuers
i have a corsair 600w power supply so i think thats ok
ive tried resetting the cmos battery
what could be the problem?
thanks for your help


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Make certain the CPU heatsink/fan assembly is securely fastened to the motherboard. The hs/f should be sturdy in its mount and not rock or wobble. If this is an Intel sys, the pins/screws in all four corners must be secure. If an AMD, make certain both ends of the clamp are held fast to all 'dogs'.

Access system BIOS. Look for a section titled Hardware Monitor or some such. Note the CPU and system temperatures and the temp alarm points. Post here.


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

The CPU idles around 50-55. It's a asus lga 1155 p8p67 b3. What's a general sage temperature?


----------

